# How to get the wet look?



## gorn7 (Sep 20, 2006)

For my costume this year I've decided I wanted to go for the "Wallow" look from Ghostrider. If you look at the clip below, he was one of the Hidden(the one with long wet hair). Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make my hair(a wig, actually) and face look wet without actually being wet? Any other suggestions to make the costume creepier would be great.






Thanks,
Gorn


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The trick is simple....are you ready???



K-Y jelly. Yes, as simple as that.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

What about good old Dapper Dan.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Definitely, hair gel will work on hair, but....not very well on your face.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Definitely, hair gel will work on hair, but....not very well on your face.


I have another trick for you Jeff, but I don't think you will like it. LOL


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*leave it to Death Touch to bring it to the gutter...*

You nasty..LOL

Try some Vaselene which is very shiny, looks wet and is very affordable in big tubs.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

K-Y jelly hang on there.....thats what I need tonight. Sorta lonely on my Birthday. Damn where is that extra bottle lol.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Aww Wormy!!!!!!

Happy Birthday... come here! We've got wine and food, we're watching movies and we can talk about costumes, etc.

Did I mention the wine?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wooo wormy alone on horrorday we have a full house come on over.

Ah see i told her k-y had many more uses....


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

so wormy, why do you need to look like that ghost from the first clip tonight?? that IS what you had in mind for it isn't it???


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am on my last spot of hair gel, but I would give it up for wormy. That didn't sound good. LOL


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Hmmm*

*Meltdown's on a plane to Missouri..with K-Y*.. Bow Chicka Bow wow... Will stop by and pick up Death Touch for the garage sale...ON THE WAY BACK!!

I fly solo goose...

Wormy...ill see you shortly...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wait...Let me do my hair first. Yuk! Now I look really moist. LOL


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I read in one of my makeup books to use coconut oil for your face to make it look wet. I've never done it but it might just work for what you want to do.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you plan to use am appliance on your face, you'll have to stick with the k-y.
You would put this on after setting the appliance with powder.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

there you go with that KY again. man you must have some experiance with that stuff. care to share LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I found this in a theater make-up book back in 2000 when I first got into make-up and prosthetics.


----------



## gorn7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tips and the laughs...

Jeff, your tag line says the MHC is JULY 13-15 isn't it in JUNE next year?

Gorn


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeap, but no longer!
Thanks for pointing that out


----------

